# 2022 SouthBay 160 (Sept. 26th update)



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Happy New Years everyone. 

Long time boater having owned several boats and used them in Central Texas area now living/fishing the LLM out of Arroyo City.

We came down. With our Mako19 Pro Skiff and were not happy with how it performed in the flats(imagine that).

We promptly started looking for our next boat. Primarily my wife and I with an occasional 3rd person will be fishing on the boat. After talking to folks, visiting a couple of Rio Grande Valley dealers and boat builders..... we decided to have Cougarmarineusa.com out of San Benito build us a South Bay 160.

They went under new Management about a year ago and have continually improved their lineup in the past 12 months. I wanted a dealer that was close to Arroyo City, that would know the boat top to bottom and that was competitively priced. The 160 hit all the buttons for us.

Cougar Marine sold the Mako for us and put our new custom boat on the build list the last quarter of 2021. It is scheduled to be built and delivered in the next 30-45ish days.

Not much info out there on current builds of the SouthBay160. If you are interested... tag along as I will be adding pics of the build (if I can swing by the shop and take them) and ride reports on how the boat does in the LLM.

In the past 6 months ...I have been on the LLM on the Mako, a Chiquita, and a 20ft Shoalwater Cat. So I am eager to see how the South Bay 160 performs. 

See attachment for basic specs on our order.

Will be happy to answer any questions you might have as we go along. 

Thanks.
Pablo
Retired AFD Assistant Fire Chief 🔥


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

I would love to see some photos of the build! Congrats.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

gulfcoastal said:


> I would love to see some photos of the build! Congrats.


Cougar marine should start it here pretty soon. I am lucky to be retired..so I will swing by often and snap pics of the progress once they get going on it.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Good Afternoon everyone. I dropped by Cougarmarineusa.com to see if they are close to starting mine...getting closer. They had a new South Bay 200 (20ft) that they are finishing up. Mine will be the same color except mine will have a white rub rail and all the aluminum will be white powder coat


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

They also had a red/white C-17 they were finishing up. My rod holders will be like these.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Notice the tech bringing down a piece of the tower. They build their boats in house from bottom to top. This is one of the reasons I went with them. Any issues and they know how to fix 'em since they built them!


----------



## Spotted (Feb 27, 2014)

No questions regarding your build. However, I do take my boat there for any work I need done. Had my transom rebuilt about 2 years ago. Great company and fast turn arounds.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

It's good to hear that they are under new management. The old owner was to dang arrogant. I have been following their social media posts and like the updates they have made to each line. Best of luck on your new build


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice looking boat. Is that a flat bottom or semi V?


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

SemiVee... This is a previous build of one of the first ones made 10yrs ago. Couldnt find any newer pics...(that's why i am doing a build thread). Everything you see in black is Carbon Fiber.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

fishin shallow said:


> It's good to hear that they are under new management. The old owner was to dang arrogant. I have been following their social media posts and like the updates they have made to each line. Best of luck on your new build


Yep... NEW owner... NEW Management... I read a lot about the previous owner. Seems he was pretty stuck in his ways.... Good boats even then...just seems like he needed to work on his people skills.🤷🏽
Regardless.... current employees are great to work with. Every time I go in there is sure seems like a family business with everyone looking out for each other. Can't wait for them to get mine in the mold!!!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Just got word...the mold is getting readied...stringers as well...WooHoo... one step closer. Will try to get some pics to post next week. Have a great weekend everyone... tight lines!!


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

The lines are very clean on that boat. Looks a little familiar but the build looks clean. My only question is after going through all the trouble to make it so seamless, why do they screw the console down instead of glassing them?


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> , why do they screw the console down instead of glassing them?


Good question. Costs? Ease of console replacement? Not really sure, but I will ask when I swing by the shop this coming week.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

JefeRuiz said:


> Good question. Costs? Ease of console replacement? Not really sure, but I will ask when I swing by the shop this coming week.


It’s an expensive boat so I feel like costs are an invalid argument. Just curious.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like screws might be stronger since it's so close to the edge of the elevated portion of the console. That's my guess.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

This WAS the shape of the console on the South Bay 160.. they just redid the mold for 2022 and I think mine will be the second one with the new console...it will be one piece and will go all the way to the floor. The small "step" is no longer included on the 2022s. The height is the same...just a couple more inches of fiberglass to make it one piece.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Stopped by the shop.. a seafoam 160 was getting ready for rigging. My 160 goes to mold on Monday..


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Here is what I was talking about ... old(grey) style console... and new (seafoam) style console....same overall height.*
capt_gilligan::
*I also asked about reason for screw on console... ease of removal..but otherwise no reason not to glass it in... sooo...mine will get glassed in. Pictures will be taken and hopefully buyers will have their choice of attachment in the future.*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

. *One thing I noticed with these style of consoles is that it is awkward to sit on because you can't reach the floor easily.
GREY SouthBay160 in pic.
Mine will have a flip down step installed in front to make it more comfortable for kids and shorter stature adults 😉*
. *The new console design will also look better with it (in my opinion) because it will visually knock down some of the "height"*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Boat will be getting a flip flop seat to maximize use of the small space. This will allow whomever is fishing off the back to sit if they want. Seat will be similar to attached pic. Trying to squeeze every bit of usefulness out of a small skinny running platform!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

WooHoo... Big First Step... South Bay 160 Mold is out and getting prepped... Glassing starts tomorrow!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

JEFE, on the south bay pic you posted there were storage compartments in the floor near the bow. Are there any drains for the water to escape? I was just wondering if there were drain tubes and how dry the boxes were.
Gulfcoastal


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

gulfcoastal said:


> JEFE, on the south bay pic you posted there were storage compartments in the floor near the bow. Are there any drains for the water to escape? I was just wondering if there were drain tubes and how dry the boxes were.
> Gulfcoastal


Yes there are drains. I assume they are somewhat water resistant... We'll find out for sure once mine is put together.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Updated pics from Rey Elizondo at Cougarmarineusa.com... fist layer of fiberglass is down.
I didn't make it out because we ran out to the bay for a nice cool afternoon CPR 📷 🎣 fishing trip.


----------



## Rutiger (Sep 14, 2018)

Ran a Southbay 16 for 4 years
It was a fun skiff. Dry -albeit a bumpy- ride and could run skinny. You will enjoy yourself on that boat.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Rutiger said:


> Ran a Southbay 16 for 4 years
> It was a fun skiff. Dry -albeit a bumpy- ride and could run skinny. You will enjoy yourself on that boat.


I agree...probably a little bumpy but running out of Arroyo City I am pretty confident we will be good in the bays(Peyton, rattle Snake,West..etc) 
Two people fishing out of it should be ideal. 🤞
Don't know what year model yours was..hull is the same..but there has been some tweaking of the rest of it in the last couple of years.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

More fiberglass and the buildup of the composite and carbon fiber transom...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

What’s the price tag on one of these?


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Csafisher said:


> What’s the price tag on one of these?


I know some people won't share what they paid for many reasons..one being someone will chime in on how they paid too much. 🤷🏽
. Buy what you can afford...fish don't care if you fish out of an X3, SCB, or Jon Boat...
I have been/will be posting an HONEST review of the boat /manufacturer during build process, how it runs once completed and during my ownership to include my dealings with service and any warranty work needed...🤞 Having said that:::

Price varies according to options you want. Mine is pretty much optioned to the max and came in right at 40k out the door with all taxes and registration etc including the single axle aluminum McClain trailer.... Same price (give or take) as a Chiquita.
NOT an inexpensive boat at all... but I looked at the Chiquita and others and I believe that I am getting a better boat (built exactly as I want from scratch) albeit an expensive one.
You can get them much cheaper ... mine will have quite a few upgrades/changes from a basic SB160.


----------



## DiamondW (12 mo ago)

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Went by Cougarmarineusa.com in San Benito, Tx. They were busy as heck! Lots of boats in for service...some refurbishment going on...rigging on two new boats (South Bays 160 and 200) and two others in the mold stages..a Gensis and Our SouthBay160. 

Stringers are "molded" and should be getting glassed in soon. The Center Console is done and looks like the livewell was glassed in.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*2nd layer of fiberglass is done.*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Ice blue center console for our South Bay 160*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Went by Cougar Marine.. they were just about to start installing the stringers...should have big progress by Friday.. Will try to stop by and see where it is by then...


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*I stopped by the Shop at Cougar Marine in San Benito today... Good 👍 progress on my South Bay 160... coming along nicely!*


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

JefeRuiz said:


> View attachment 4605140
> 
> View attachment 4605139
> 
> ...


man that is going to be one cool sled. I love it so far


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Progress in my eyes has been a little slow...but they are moving on it...
Stopped by the shop today...they had sorta assembled the deck pieces.. they should be putting them on sometime this week...🤞































*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Good progress on the SouthBay160!
kudos to Rey Elizondo, Sandra Esquivel and crew at Cougarmarineusa.com!































*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Clamps removed - deck smoothed out.
Glassing in starts this afternoon.







*


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

JefeRuiz said:


> *Clamps removed - deck smoothed out.
> Glassing in starts this afternoon.
> View attachment 4606555
> *


Seeing all those cuts to radius bend that lip makes my head hurt.
I’m glad they aren’t used wood everywhere like another Texas not manufacturer, that has a cult following….


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Seeing all those cuts to radius bend that lip makes my head hurt.
> I’m glad they aren’t used wood everywhere like another Texas not manufacturer, that has a cult following….


I hear ya...thats a bunch of cuts on the composite. I am pretty happy with what I have seen so far. Good build with ZERO wood. I believe it will serve me well in the Lower Laguna Madre.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*top coat of glass done.. sanding smooth prior to getting center console glassed in.*
....they say it will be coming out of mold as early as Tuesday of next week.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Center console aligned and ready to get glassed in...*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*SHE'S ALIVE !!!! Thanks to Rey Elizondo at Cougar Marine for snapping a couple of quick pics of our SouthBay160 as it was being pulled from the mold this morning!
















I*


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks great. What are the compartments on the side of the console on the floor? Will you be able to store fishing rods?
I will be interested to see them finished. I bet you cant wait. Looking forward to more photos. Thanks for keeping us updated. Gulfcoastal


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

On mine...they are just storage compartments... You can order them with built in rod holders.



















gulfcoastal said:


> Looks great. What are the compartments on the side of the console on the floor? Will you be able to store fishing rods?
> I will be interested to see them finished. I bet you cant wait. Looking forward to more photos. Thanks for keeping us updated. Gulfcoastal


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

gulfcoastal said:


> Looks great. What are the compartments on the side of the console on the floor? Will you be able to store fishing rods?
> I will be interested to see them finished. I bet you cant wait. Looking forward to more photos. Thanks for keeping us updated. Gulfcoastal


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*🤩she is gonna run skinny!🤩







*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

One step closer to being in the water!
Thank You Rey Elizondo, Sandra Esquivel and crew at Cougarmarineusa.com in San Benito for putting together an awesome skinny running flats boat for us!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

* O















*
O*ne nice thing about Cougar Marine is their willingness to update boats as they move along... Just about 4ish South Bay 160s ago..the batter switch was on the outside of the console. Product improvement-put it inside so that it does not get weathered or saltwater on it!. Mine is on the inside.
I also asked about glassing my console..no problem! *


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*








Ladies and gentlemen....we have an engine!!!























*


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Beautiful bad to the bone boat right there. I could sure have a lot of fun in that thing, and never know it's behind you when towing. .


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes Sir... light weight...fuel efficient..skinny runner... I will keep the post going as long is there is interest once it is in the water...how it runs...and maybe a pic or two of the fishing in the Arroyo City area .


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*white rub rail almost finished... aluminum work getting started this coming week! Lowrance HDSlive 7" will be flush mounted just above the switch panel..























*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*My only complaint so far ... as I am sitting here... enjoying a beautiful day... watching other boats go by.... Is that I am wishing our boat wasn't almost 3 months behind schedule 🥲. Boat was originally scheduled for January....we will definitely be in April before we are on it.








Cool, beautiful weather days dont come by too often here in on the South Texas coast.*


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

NICE PLACE YOU HAVE. A LITTLE SLICE OF HEAVEN.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

I've enjoyed watching the progress. Hope they come through on the new time frame.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Went by Cougar Marine. Was told the boat will be in my hand in two weeks.🤞
Lowrance HDSlive 7" and bluetooth am/fm stereo getting surface mounted on console today.















*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

gulfcoastal said:


> NICE PLACE YOU HAVE. A LITTLE SLICE OF HEAVEN.


Yes Sir... 7yr Infantryman...27 year Fireman... lots of hard work, saving and sacrificing to reach the retirement dream of a place on the water that leads out to the Lower Laguna Madre. Well that and a whole lot of love from the big guy upstairs!!!!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*3 spoke steering wheel with knob added... hour meter added below fuel gauge. Burn bar started...Will be powder coated white.







































*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*0ne step closer to getting finished! Front casting platform with 2 rod holders all welded up!








Great job at Cougarmarineusa.com putting this little fishing beast together for us! Give them a call or visit. With today's used boat prices ... you might be better off buying new and direct from the manufacturer! *


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Flipflop seat started. (1st pic is example of seat)
Went with this to maximize space on small boat. Should be able to flip it and fish off the back easily..*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Most of the aluminum work installed. Still missing seat pads and leaning post. Looking pretty sweet.. led light bar to be switched to white bar























*


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

JefeRuiz said:


> *Most of the aluminum work installed. Still missing seat pads and leaning post. Looking pretty sweet.. led light bar to be switched to white bar
> View attachment 4609833
> 
> View attachment 4609835
> ...


With that rig, I’d have an ice chest for a seat. Lookin good!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> With that rig, I’d have an ice chest for a seat. Lookin good!


We are going with a flip flop seat to maximize space. Can be flipped and used to sit and cast if one chooses to do that. It will be similar to this design...


----------



## boatsbase (9 mo ago)

That boat's lines are exceptionally tidy. The design is a touch similar, but the construction appears to be tidy.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks. Cougar Marine does put out an exceptional boat. The new boat owner gets to spec every single thing about their boat. From front platform to location of rod holders.cup holders etc. 
I think we spec'd out a pretty nice one!.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Speaking of outstanding work....
Call Rey Elizondo 📞 956-399-3272 at Cougar Marine
💥 50 yr warranty on the hull 
💥 hand made in South Texas

*Color matched Suzuki cowling decals installed and tunnel extension just added(ice-blue...camera made the color weird..🤷🏽).
Stay tuned for next Thursday when we are scheduled to get delivery of our South Bay 160 !!!!!!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice

this thread got me wanting to get my boat redone. Took it to them about 2 weeks and yet to hear back from them. Guess they are too busy.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

They are indeed busy. Probably wouldn't hurt to do a follow up call.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Almost done! Check out the aluminum work on the flip up seat hinges!!!!*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*








8ft power pole with rod holder added to mounting bracket😍







*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Expected delivery date...two days from today!!!







*


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

What kind of prop are you going to be running?


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Good looking boat. Can't wait to hear the numbers on her.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Picked her up today... ran her out for a quick drift. She runs great! Will take her out tomorrow morning. Review coming...
















She runs shallow... awesome holeshot... still breaking her in ...








Excuse the photo dump..but i fugured some of y'all would like to see the finished product.















































































































*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Some first impressions.... Note that boat motor is just getting broken in...
1. SHE RUNS shallow. Went out in the Lower Laguna Madre. Had no issues going anywhere I wanted to go. NEVER got too close to the bottom. 
2. She definitely drifts shallow. Drifted some grass beds that I would guess were between 3-5 inches deep...no issues.
3. Ran/Drifted in 25mph winds ... no issues. Took the waves like a champ. Hull did not "slam" into the waves like my friends Chiquita..she ain't no X3 but she did surprisingly well in the larger waves.
4. She runs pretty dry....even in the big waves...did get sprayed about 3 times..but that would have happened in any boat.
5. Went with neighbors...they were on a Shallow Stalker 204c. When running side by side about 30ft apart..you could tell their boat was leaving a "brown" trail from kicking up mud/sand. Our trail was nothing but water.
6. Holeshot is very good hops up quickly..only issue is with Atlas jackplate all the way up she will blowout on take off with full power applied. Not a major issue....drop it about 2 inches and she takes off...again..never dug in on the 3 trips to the bay so far.
7. Engine has 7.2hrs (I had hour meter unstalled)..unstained... yesterday we put 2.5hrs of run time on her...she used 6gallons of fuel...not too bad with today's gas prices.
8.If you forget your net..two people can stand on the back corner and you can pull the fish right onto the boat...
9. THAT covers the quick review so far.
10. Oh...a total of 4reds and 2 trout have been landed...another 2 of each managed to shake the hook within 2-3-ft of the boat.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats nice boat! It does float really shallow.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice rig, thank you for sharing the build from start to finish. I’m amazed it floats so high, very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Great job on the step by step process. Enjoy yourself and that fine looking boat.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

She sure does float shallow.... about 3 inches... Great for drifting!


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Running skinny water in the Lower Laguna Madre..


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

sweet rig nice colors on it.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

So what kind of top end speed are you getting with that suzuki? ( 2 people)


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

gulfcoastal said:


> So what kind of top end speed are you getting with that suzuki? ( 2 people)


31.3 according to GPS at 5700rpm.
Normally cruise at around 24-26 mph.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Looks like my SouthBay 160 made it into the magazine! We did a photo shoot a couple of weekends ago. Snag a copy if you can..Great article on Cougar Marine.







*


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

. Tested the extreme skinny water capability of the Cougarmarineusa.com South Bay 160. We were running in about 5 inches of water and then it suddenly went to about 3 inches. We came to a slow stop and the transducer was literally resting on the bottom!
. I stepped off the boat and it floated 🤯. I was able to easily push it about 20 feet into just a little deeper water and off We went. So yes...it will float in 3 inches with an almost full tank of gas and a beautiful 😍 wife still on board!
. Gotta give a shout out to Rey Elizondo and the crew at Cougar Marine for putting together this little beast of a skinny runner for us!!!


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

Great looking boat sir, thank you for posting, seriously considering one. I saw in you're first post you were with AFD, is that Austin Fire Department?


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

sr1209 said:


> Great looking boat sir, thank you for posting, seriously considering one. I saw in you're first post you were with AFD, is that Austin Fire Department?


Yes Sir. 27yrs. Austin Fire Department.(Texas) Retired as an Assistant Chief in 2020. Incredibly rewarding career. Highly recommended.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Come on out and check out the South Bay series from cougarmarineusa.com for yourselves!
We will be there with our South Bay 160.


----------



## JefeRuiz (Aug 18, 2021)

Quick update...the South Bay 160 is killing it getting us on the fish. Haven't had any concerns getting into the right places to catch some fish. My wife's personal best 30inch red was caught this past Friday right at the entrance to Rattlesnake Bay in the LLM.


----------

